# THINK: How many passes do the team in white make?



## Kai Lucifer (Nov 25, 2008)

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=Ahg6qcgoay4

Think. This shouldn't be too hard as long as you pay attention.


----------



## Murkrow (Nov 25, 2008)

I've seen quite a lot of these.
I got 13 yay~


I didn't see it, I was looking for something odd, but the only reason i didn't see it was because it was blending well with the black team, who I was ignoring :(


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Nov 25, 2008)

Murkrow said:


> I didn't see it, I was looking for something odd, but the only reason i didn't see it was because it was blending well with the black team, who I was ignoring :(


Which is exactly why you are likely to hit a cyclist. No offence intended.


----------



## Murkrow (Nov 25, 2008)

Kai said:


> Which is exactly why you are likely to hit a cyclist. No offence intended.


But I actually was looking for something. So that means I'm likely do hit cyclists even if I'm looking for them D:


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Nov 25, 2008)

Murkrow said:


> But I actually was looking for something. So that means I'm likely do hit cyclists even if I'm looking for them D:


...I'm never trusting you with my car when/if I get it.


----------



## Dannichu (Nov 25, 2008)

Spoiler



I haven't watched the video yet, but is it the one with the guy dressed as a gorilla?

...

Ooh, a _bear._ I love it :D


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 25, 2008)

I saw the bear, because I knew something like this was going to happen, but as before it blended in so I only just saw it. Didn't see the moonwalking though, because I only saw it when it was still.

Also this may look odd if this thread goes to several long with nothing but spoilers.


----------



## Abwayax (Nov 25, 2008)

I saw the bear mainly because I did this a while ago


----------



## xaiver (Nov 25, 2008)

spoiler


----------



## Doctor Jimmy (Nov 26, 2008)

13. Do I get candy for winning the game?


----------



## Dragonclaw (Nov 26, 2008)

Lol, I got it xD I want money now plox. But I didn't see the bear lol. I saw something else similar to this somewhere.


----------



## o_O (Nov 27, 2008)

Yay, I got it X3
This was a cool test.... Shows how people really don't pay attention to things right in front of them.


----------



## Erindor the Espeon (Nov 29, 2008)

I have this on my iPod. My friends get "JUKED!" as I like to say.


----------



## ultraviolet (Nov 30, 2008)

Didn't they do this in brainiac with a guy in a fly suit? That scared the shit out of me. o.O


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Nov 30, 2008)

ultraviolet said:


> Didn't they do this in brainiac with a guy in a fly suit? That scared the shit out of me. o.O


Yeah, I saw that video after I found this one.


----------

